# How do I keep the chunks out of the salt?



## Ropinghorns (Oct 16, 2008)

Got my first load of bulk salt and tarpped it. Some water had to get in or I wouldn't have the big ,hard, chunks, right? Is dry salt the answer to no chunks? I am leaving it in the western tornado over night and next day it is frozen and won't move. Do I need to spray it with calcium cloride to prevent this? I will do what it takes, cause I need to be a back-up to my other spreaders in a pinch (always in the middle of the nite) and do not want to have to go out and load . I need to be ready. Will parking it in the shop help?


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

loading it and parking it in the shop will help. i dont salt but alot of people park inside while loaded.


----------



## Ropinghorns (Oct 16, 2008)

bump it for answers


----------



## kashman (Jan 13, 2004)

mix in some anti caking agent


----------



## brookview (Oct 15, 2005)

park it in the shop!


----------



## ColumbiaLand (Sep 1, 2008)

Park inside or build better salt storage, you build a simple cover all with large blocks easily and inexpensive. Hopefully you also have a screen on your spreaders.


----------



## Ropinghorns (Oct 16, 2008)

mix in some anti caking agent
What do I use?


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

What do people with Under Tailgate Spreaders do? Or replacement tailgate spreaders on dump trucks that have no screen? I want one on my one ton dump, but I cannot imagine how to screen out the chunks...


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

Bulk salt that not destined for bagging has an anti-caking agent added at the mine before it ever leaves. I would suggest taking samples from various depths in clear jars (mason jars work well) and letting them sit--preferably sealed (again, mason jars). Keep it indoors for a few days, and see what the bottom looks like. Excessive moisture will show up on the bottom. Also, when you load, don't just grab a bucket and drop it in. "Open" the pile, mix it up a little before loading, and make sure you keep the bucket a couple inches off the ground--a common error that results in a lot of crap getting into expensive spreaders.

But as for your immediate issue, you can treat the pile with a variety of liquids to keep it flowing (CaCl, MgCl, any "liquid deicer"). But, as has been said, if you're going to park it loaded, you'd better do it inside a heated garage.

Good luck!


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

merrimacmill;1238960 said:


> What do people with Under Tailgate Spreaders do? Or replacement tailgate spreaders on dump trucks that have no screen? I want one on my one ton dump, but I cannot imagine how to screen out the chunks...


Chunks will get caught in the Auger.....At that point you have to stop and clean out the auger....Eather by cleaning from the top or ...opening the Bottom gate and dumping whats in the auger......



Ropinghorns;1238669 said:


> Got my first load of bulk salt and tarpped it. Some water had to get in or I wouldn't have the big ,hard, chunks, right? Is dry salt the answer to no chunks? I am leaving it in the western tornado over night and next day it is frozen and won't move. Do I need to spray it with calcium cloride to prevent this? I will do what it takes, cause I need to be a back-up to my other spreaders in a pinch (always in the middle of the nite) and do not want to have to go out and load . I need to be ready. Will parking it in the shop help?


Sometimes you will get Chunky loads from a supplier....Its eather Old Salt or Salt thats gotten wet...You just have to Keep your Salt as Dry as Possible to avoid causing chunks on your end.....I would Never Leave salt in a spreader overnight Outside....There is always an element of moisture in that salt thats gonna Freeze.....


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

We do site checks 7 days a weeks before 5am or earlier every morning so we leave salt in our 1 salt truck for the entire winter. We have never had a problem getting the salt out but we do leave the truck parked in our shop. We generally always like to turn the spreader on when we first pull out of the shop just to make sure everything moves freely then we countinue on our way. I would never leave a truck sitting outside with salt in it. Sometimes when we don't have much to do the same load of salt can be in our trucks for up to a week.


----------



## leon (Nov 18, 2008)

*salt etc.*



Ropinghorns;1238933 said:


> mix in some anti caking agent
> What do I use?


Straight windshield washer fluid is easier to use as Yellow Prussiate of Soda can be a bear to mix right in liquid.

If you have a chemical supply house nearby or a water softener dealer they can obtain the Yellow Prussiate of soda in the large cardboard pails for you to use.

I have a posting for suppliers of the Yellow Prussiate of Soda that is a year or more old here on the site here.


----------



## KMBertog (Sep 9, 2010)

keep the truck or trucks parked inside when loaded. that's what we do with our salt trucks.


----------



## DistinctiveDave (Jan 26, 2006)

leon;1239087 said:


> Straight windshield washer fluid is easier to use .


I have used windshield washer fluid before to loosen a load. Dump a gallon, let it sit for 10 mins or so and you should be good, but Ive only used it as an after thought. I have never treated salt with fluid.


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

DistinctiveDave;1239151 said:


> I have used windshield washer fluid before to loosen a load. Dump a gallon, let it sit for 10 mins or so and you should be good, but Ive only used it as an after thought. I have never treated salt with fluid.


It doesn't make a diff. Doesn't speed up the melting power of the salt at all. I've dumped 10gallons of it on 2 yards of salt and it does nothing. The beat juice works way better.

If you keep moist salt in the hopper inside the heated shop will it not freeze soon after you roll the truck outside? Depending on how fast you get rid of the load of course. I leave salt in my SaltDogg all the time overnight and for a few days no issues.


----------



## Ropinghorns (Oct 16, 2008)

Grassman09 How do you like the saltdogg and what one did you get? I am thinking of getting another one cause I like the 1500 we are using now. Maybe a 2000.


----------



## 518Landscapes (Dec 1, 2010)

Like every one says, dry salt if you can get it and park in side. JD Daves advice is key make sure its working before departure. A large steel bar is also a good idea just in case.:realmad:


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

merrimacmill;1238960 said:


> What do people with Under Tailgate Spreaders do? Or replacement tailgate spreaders on dump trucks that have no screen? I want one on my one ton dump, but I cannot imagine how to screen out the chunks...


If I leave salt in my truck for extended periods, I just make sure to keep "turning" it occasionally with a shovel to keep it from freezing.

If I get a really nasty load of salt, I just scoop it to the back and sort out the chunks. Every time I take a shovel full, the bigger chunks will rise to the top and I can shake them off.

Generally I try to only get what I need and dump off extra onto a tarp and cover it if I'm afraid of it becoming a giant salt lick.


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

Ropinghorns;1239469 said:


> Grassman09 How do you like the saltdogg and what one did you get? I am thinking of getting another one cause I like the 1500 we are using now. Maybe a 2000.


I used to hate it or well how it wouldn't put the salt down heavy. I took out the rear baffle and now I'm complaining it empty's too fast. Always have the run the vibrator. I have the 2000 2yd or 2 3/4 heaped. The 2000 fits fine in a short box.


----------



## SRT (Feb 20, 2011)

use anti skid maybe 15 - 20% really helps


----------



## bulksalt (Jan 14, 2009)

Grassman09;1239234 said:


> It doesn't make a diff. Doesn't speed up the melting power of the salt at all. I've dumped 10gallons of it on 2 yards of salt and it does nothing. The beat juice works way better.
> 
> If you keep moist salt in the hopper inside the heated shop will it not freeze soon after you roll the truck outside? Depending on how fast you get rid of the load of course. I leave salt in my SaltDogg all the time overnight and for a few days no issues.


I treated 6000 tons of rock salt with the GeoMelt 55 and never had a freezing nor clumping problem at our plant all winter, besides the usual thin layer of crust under the tarp which mushed right apart


----------



## bulksalt (Jan 14, 2009)

bulksalt;1250965 said:


> I treated 6000 tons of rock salt with the GeoMelt 55 and never had a freezing nor clumping problem at our plant all winter, besides the usual thin layer of crust under the tarp which mushed right apart


For purchasing Yellow prussiate of soda or sodium ferrycynide contact a local bulk salt distributor. Most purchase pallets of the above and are willing to supply small bags to their customers. It can be very expensive though (over $3000 a pallet) but goes a long way. Usual ratio is 20 parts per million. I have 2 pallets here if anyone on East coast is looking. Fedex has not refused a package containing YPS yet. Most contractors only need a small baggie to add to their pile.


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

The vast majority of bulk (that is destined to remain bulk) is treated @ the mine before transit to keep it from locking up in the trucks/railcars.


----------



## bulksalt (Jan 14, 2009)

That is exactly correct. But sometimes the exact amount cannot be evenly treated in a 400000 ton pile. So extra measures must be taken. I offer YPS to my longtime customers at no charge because no one can control what happens with weather and load conditions on either side during winter weather.


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

True, but IIRC it's added in the line before piling, no?

Good call on the YPS option, though.


----------



## bulksalt (Jan 14, 2009)

You are correct. All of our salt is treated at the mine source.


----------

